
George Steiner has died - diodorus
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/postscript/the-seriousness-of-george-steiner
======
blast
Here's another one: [https://thecritic.co.uk/remembering-george-
steiner/](https://thecritic.co.uk/remembering-george-steiner/)

------
I_complete_me
A great man has left us. RIP.

